# Killington to open tomorrow 11-2-2010



## Bostonian (Nov 1, 2010)

Damn it I would love to get there tomorrow, but I have to take my wife to the Doctor... Damn her pregnancy!  lol



> November 01, 2010
> Killington Resort kicks off the 2010-11 ski and snowboard season Tuesday at 10 a.m.
> 
> We'll offer upper-mountain skiing in the North Ridge area. The K-1 Gondola will provide upload/download, while access back to the top of the K-1 Gondola from the North Ridge area will be via a 5-10 minute walk on the new Peak Walkway.
> ...


----------



## Zand (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm so there Wednesday. Bring it on.


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 1, 2010)

How much are day tickets? 

Just landed on the East Coast, think any of the shops can hook it up with a demo board/bindings this early season? Wasnt going to spend 100 bucks on bag fees for the board.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 1, 2010)

AdironRider said:


> How much are day tickets? .



web site says

Rates:	 
Adult: $49.00
Young Adult/Senior: $42.00
Junior/Senior Plus: $34.00


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 1, 2010)

Just found that. 

Now onto demo boards. Anyone got a good snowboard shop that could hook it up?


----------



## Glenn (Nov 1, 2010)

Very cool! Whomever goes, please post some pics.


----------



## MrMagic (Nov 1, 2010)

Yesssss


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 1, 2010)

very cool

color me impressed


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 1, 2010)

I havent gotten to ride since Dec 18th of last year. I will be there. Blue pinstripe pants, brown jacket, jet black Oakley goggles and Kinco gloves. Board to be determined. Who wants to meet up? 

Im not to good with pics though, Id like to say Ill take em, but most likely wont.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 1, 2010)

That news should kill alot of threads over the internet ski/ride forum world. :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Nov 1, 2010)

Hmmmmm MTB or WROD tomorrow....decisions...decisions...


----------



## sLoPeS (Nov 1, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Hmmmmm MTB or WROD tomorrow....decisions...decisions...



why not both!?  Pine Hill is right next door...


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 1, 2010)

Surf the Earth is hooking it up. Took a little bit of effort but they're breaking out last years demo stock for me. 

See you in the K1 liftline at 10am tomorrow.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 1, 2010)

Bostonian said:


> Damn it I would love to get there tomorrow, but I have to take my wife to the Doctor... Damn her pregnancy!  lol



Hate to be the one to point it out... but it sounds like that one's about half your fault as well... 

-w


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 1, 2010)

Correction, sounds like Slopes is hooking it up!


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 1, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Hate to be the one to point it out... but it sounds like that one's about half your fault as well...
> 
> -w



Very true, it is also half my fault.  But did they have to schedule opening day tomorrow without consulting me?    On the positive side of things, I intend to have the kid skiing by 2 years of age lol


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 1, 2010)

This thread isn't 5 pages long yet?  Fail.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 1, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Hmmmmm MTB or WROD tomorrow....decisions...decisions...



Not a tough call at all.  WROD!!!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 1, 2010)

Just heard this at the Chamber of Commerce meeting. 10:00am tomorrow.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 1, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> This thread isn't 5 pages long yet?  Fail.



LMAO! I thought the same thing! It's been up for hours...still one page!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 1, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> very cool
> 
> color me impressed



I'm definitely surprised!  Nice work K-mart!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 1, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> This thread isn't 5 pages long yet?  Fail.





Glenn said:


> LMAO! I thought the same thing! It's been up for hours...still one page!



I guess people would rather bitch about Killington than acknowledge when they do something good... :roll:


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 1, 2010)

Love fests arent that much fun on internet message boards. 

Seeing as Ive been a proponent of quality product over earliest possible opening, I hope they put up tomorow. Im looking forward to it.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 1, 2010)

I am looking at going on Wed.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I guess people would rather bitch about Killington than acknowledge when they do something good... :roll:


 
+ 1. Folks offered criticism, but some praise should be offered.  I am glad to see that they are opening even with a not-so-great couple of days of weather later this week. Hoping that it is  but forecasts are looking not so good.

I'm looking forward to some good TR's and pics.


----------



## zinger3000 (Nov 1, 2010)

Last year when I went to K this time of year, I took the gondola to the top, and then skied the top portion Great Northern to get to the base of the other lift (accessing the trails like Rime, etc), and then skied Great Northern to get back to the bottom.  From their website, it looks like you have to take a pathway to get to the Rime trail.  Does that mean that Great Northern won't be open, and that taking the pathway is a necessity?  They also state that the gondola is uploading and downloading; does that mean no top-to-bottom skiing via the Great Northern trail?


----------



## sLoPeS (Nov 1, 2010)

zinger3000 said:


> Last year when I went to K this time of year, I took the gondola to the top, and then skied the top portion Great Northern to get to the base of the other lift (accessing the trails like Rime, etc), and then skied Great Northern to get back to the bottom.  From their website, it looks like you have to take a pathway to get to the Rime trail.  Does that mean that Great Northern won't be open, and that taking the pathway is a necessity?  They also state that the gondola is uploading and downloading; does that mean no top-to-bottom skiing via the Great Northern trail?



u will not be able ski to the bottom.  take k1 to top, click in, ski great northern to north ridge chair, lap the north ridge trails (reason/upper east fall, rime, GN) then take north ridge to top and hike up to the k1 via stairway, download to bottom.

sounds like my tuesday! 8)


----------



## bvibert (Nov 1, 2010)

Let us know how it goes up there tomorrow guys!  I'm interested to hear how the walkway works out as well as the how the skiing is..


----------



## neil (Nov 1, 2010)

Good that they are opening, but it better be with good conditions and not closing either after the shit they talked about SR.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I guess people would rather bitch about Killington than acknowledge when they do something good... :roll:





thetrailboss said:


> + 1. Folks offered criticism, but some praise should be offered.



FWIW, i didn't read their comments as negative towards K but rather humerus pokes at the AZ population for not chatting up the event more.


I'm pissed i have plans this weekend that preclude me from skiing.  I think i'll head up next week, my company has vets day off.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 1, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> FWIW, i didn't read their comments as negative towards K but rather humerus pokes at the AZ population for not chatting up the event more.



I agree and was expanding on what they said.  Sorry I wasn't more clear.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I agree and was expanding on what they said.  Sorry I wasn't more clear.



oh, i c now.. read it wrong. my bad.  carry on.


----------



## spresso81 (Nov 1, 2010)

*The Quasi-Beast Is Opening*

While it is still a fail, at least more slopes await us!

Happy to report the following email from Killington:


Hello Killington Skiers and Riders!

Ski Season is finally here! Thanks to the hard work of our mountain operations team and dedicated crew of snowmaking professionals, we’re kicking off the 2010-11 ski and snowboard season tomorrow, Tuesday 11/2 at 10 a.m.

We’ll offer skiing and riding on four trails served by the North Ridge Triple chair with upload/download access served by the K-1 Gondola. We’ll debut the new Peak Walkway, requiring a 5-10 minute walk from the top of the North Ridge Triple back to the top of the K-1 Gondola.

Open terrain will include more difficult and most difficult terrain only and snowmaking will continue on Upper Double Dipper and Upper East Fall throughout the day. No beginner terrain will be available and early season conditions exist.The Peak Restaurant will be open for lunch and the K-1 Lodge will be open for ticket sales, guest service, retail and restrooms. The early season terrain park on Reason will also open Tuesday.

Snowmaking crews will continue to take advantage of cold temperatures and focus on expanding terrain as conditions permit. Beginning Wednesday, Killington Resort will operate from 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. seven days a week until Saturday, Nov. 27, when Killington will offer 8 a.m. openings of select lifts on weekends and peak days. 


See you on the slopes!


----------



## skiadikt (Nov 1, 2010)

bummed .... was hoping killington wasn't gonna open this season so we'd have something to complain about all year ....


----------



## powhunter (Nov 1, 2010)

sLoPeS said:


> u will not be able ski to the bottom.  take k1 to top, click in, ski great northern to north ridge chair, lap the north ridge trails (reason/upper east fall, rime, GN) then take north ridge to top and hike up to the k1 via stairway, download to bottom.
> 
> sounds like my tuesday! 8)



Hell ya..  Gotta cut a zip line  on upper east fall...skiers right in the blow off...See ya up there

steveo


----------



## Skimaine (Nov 1, 2010)

Great news!   Well done!  

It is such a relief to have the whole K opening and epic fail thingy behind us.  Elections over and K opens.  What an epic Tuesday. :wink:


----------



## mondeo (Nov 1, 2010)

Skimaine said:


> Great news! Well done!
> 
> It is such a relief to have the whole K opening and epic fail thingy behind us. Elections over and K opens. What an epic Tuesday. :wink:


Epic fail thingy behind us? I think not. It'll rear its ugly head any time anyone has a compaint about POWDR as long as they own the place.

I am looking forward to not being forced to mute or change the channel during commercial breaks, though.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 1, 2010)

Hmm, as much as I am happy they are opening not too sure about $49 for a ticket.  Not trying to sound cheap or negative, just my opinion.

Alright, I will  a little, SR will probably have T2B this weekend and more than likely it will be $25


----------



## mondeo (Nov 1, 2010)

Johnskiismore said:


> Hmm, as much as I am happy they are opening not too sure about $49 for a ticket. Not trying to sound cheap or negative, just my opinion.
> 
> Alright, I will  a little, SR will probably have T2B this weekend and more than likely it will be $25


And with only Boston to draw from, they probably won't sell as many as Killington will.

As much as people complain about the $50 NRT ticket, it serves its purpose. Make money while limiting sales to what the mountain can handle. Opening weekend was the longest line I saw last year.


----------



## Skimaine (Nov 1, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Epic fail thingy behind us? I think not. It'll rear its ugly head any time anyone has a complaint about POWDR as long as they own the place.
> 
> I am looking forward to not being forced to mute or change the channel during commercial breaks, though.



So true.  Let's just pretend that there will not be an epic fail K thread for at least a week or two.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 1, 2010)

mondeo said:


> And with only Boston to draw from, they probably won't sell as many as Killington will.
> 
> As much as people complain about the $50 NRT ticket, it serves its purpose. Make money while limiting sales to what the mountain can handle. Opening weekend was the longest line I saw last year.



Oh, I agree with your post,  just my opinion about the price.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 1, 2010)

Johnskiismore said:


> Oh, I agree with your post, just my opinion about the price.


Yeah, got where you were coming from, just preempting the others that will outright complain about how it's not worth it.


----------



## oakapple (Nov 1, 2010)

In past years, when there was no stairway from the top of the North Ridge Triple to the top of the K-1 Gondola, how did people get off the mountain when the lower levels were not open?


----------



## jerryg (Nov 1, 2010)

Congrats to K and all of you that get to get out there. I sat in the condo at SR this past weekend as they tried to make it happen and alas, the humidity and borderline temps didn't allow. 

Hats off to the K mountain ops folks!


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 1, 2010)

oakapple said:


> In past years, when there was no stairway from the top of the North Ridge Triple to the top of the K-1 Gondola, how did people get off the mountain when the lower levels were not open?


For the past ten years or so, K has only open top to bottom. This is a return to their winning ways.

The decision to open mid-week takes balls and is a big step up compared to letting SR get the jump on them. Good on K even if they are charging $49. If the market will bear it, they can have it. I'll be hiking else where.


----------



## oakapple (Nov 1, 2010)

The 2010-11 trail map is now posted at:

http://www.killington.com/winter/mountain/trail_map

It must have gone up in the last day or so.

Differences immediately apparent to me, compared to the version I downloaded and saved a year ago, are as follows:

1) The background is now in color, and much more attractive.

2) The captions, "See Inset", at Skye Peak and Killington Peak, are present, as they have always been, but the insets themselves are not. This looks like a mistake.

3) The stairway to heaven is added to the map. However, if you didn't know the story, you wouldn't be able to tell from the map which way is UP.

4) The restaurant at the Skyeship Express mid-station is expressly labeled "Ana's Empanadas" (last year's version showed the knife & fork symbol, but no label).

5) Another eating place, the Vista Deck, is added to the map. It is along Great Eastern, at about the place where the Snowshed Crossover would begin.

6) The chair lifts are all numbered (e.g., the K-1 gondola is "1", the Canyon Quad "2", the North Ridge Triple "3", and so forth).

7) The logo for "The Stash" is no longer shown next to the Skye Peak Express Quad line. The Stash itself exists, but not the Burton logo.


----------



## Beast_Ed (Nov 1, 2010)

oakapple said:


> The 2010-11 trail map is now posted at:
> 
> http://www.killington.com/winter/mountain/trail_map
> 
> ...



When are they ever going to fix the South Ridge Triple ?  And fix it I mean, by having the same towers bring the chairs both up and down.  Come to think of it, anyone know why they decided to make that lift have different up vs down poles and completely different paths?  I always thought that was strange - totally not cost efficient and serves no purpose. Clearly I'm missing something?


----------



## oakapple (Nov 1, 2010)

Beast_Ed said:


> When are they ever going to fix the South Ridge Triple ?  And fix it I mean, by having the same towers bring the chairs both up and down.  Come to think of it, anyone know why they decided to make that lift have different up vs down poles and completely different paths?  I always thought that was strange - totally not cost efficient and serves no purpose. Clearly I'm missing something?



They built it that way to create a second loading station. Preston Smith had seen that somewhere in Europe, and decided Killington ought to have one too. It didn't work so well, and the extra loading station was quickly abandoned after a season or two, leaving Killington with this strange lift unlike any other in North America.

Since that lift operates only on weekends and holidays, "fixing it" was never the top priority. I'm sure it'll be replaced at some point, although I love that lift. It's a bit like the single chair at Mad River Glen: hopelessly inefficient, but it gives the place some character.


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 1, 2010)

Beast_Ed said:


> When are they ever going to fix the South Ridge Triple ?  And fix it I mean, by having the same towers bring the chairs both up and down.  Come to think of it, anyone know why they decided to make that lift have different up vs down poles and completely different paths?  I always thought that was strange - totally not cost efficient and serves no purpose. Clearly I'm missing something?



It only took 47 replies on a post praising Killington before someone stepped in to bitch about the mountain.  Thanks for restoring my faith in the Killington regulars.


----------



## Beast_Ed (Nov 1, 2010)

WWF-VT said:


> It only took 47 replies on a post praising Killington before someone stepped in to bitch about the mountain.  Thanks for restoring my faith in the Killington regulars.



That's funny.  Killington is fun to complain about.  But I love the place and will be there Saturday!  (if they stay open that is)


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 1, 2010)

Beast_Ed said:


> When are they ever going to fix the South Ridge Triple ?  And fix it I mean, by having the same towers bring the chairs both up and down.  Come to think of it, anyone know why they decided to make that lift have different up vs down poles and completely different paths?  I always thought that was strange - totally not cost efficient and serves no purpose. Clearly I'm missing something?


I also love the SRT.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 1, 2010)

depending on if I have to work this weekend, I may make a run up there for Saturday or Sunday.

Anyone know if the Warren Miller twofer is still valid to use with the $49 rate???


----------



## Vortex (Nov 2, 2010)

Vote and then go ski today.  Great to be in this country.  Enjoy.


----------



## Skimaine (Nov 2, 2010)

+1


----------



## bigbob (Nov 2, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> depending on if I have to work this weekend, I may make a run up there for Saturday or Sunday.
> 
> Anyone know if the Warren Miller twofer is still valid to use with the $49 rate???



I may be headed up tommorow if you want a ride.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks

no can do unfortunately.  It will be January before I can burn a mid-week day


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 2, 2010)

This thread = epic fail without pics...


----------



## Rambo (Nov 2, 2010)

from killington.com photos


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 2, 2010)

I had to ask... the view from my office SUX!!!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 2, 2010)

Why am I not up there right now?!?!?!? :-?


----------



## Rambo (Nov 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Why am I not up there right now?!?!?!? :-?



for me it's a 5 or 5.5 hr. drive

from youtube, looks really good:


----------



## jerryg (Nov 2, 2010)

Great pics. Very jealous here in Maine... in the office. Congrats to K and all you lucky folks that have gotten out there today. Conditions look non-early Novemberish. Very cool!


----------



## powhunter (Nov 2, 2010)

Hope some of you guys got the goods today!!!   Got off exit 6 stopped to take a leak, and when I started to leave my clutch/tranny?? was all FD up...could not get it in gear...anyways had a mechanic come up, and he said my clutch is shot.  Asked him if they could do it today, and he gave me a look like he just saw jesus christ..Called another place and got the same shit...After weighing my options...Decided to spend a small fortune and have it towed back to ct.  Oh well theres always next week

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 2, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Hope some of you guys got the goods today!!!   Got off exit 6 stopped to take a leak, and when I started to leave my clutch/tranny?? was all FD up...could not get it in gear...anyways had a mechanic come up, and he said my clutch is shot.  Asked him if they could do it today, and he gave me a look like he just saw jesus christ..Called another place and got the same shit...After weighing my options...Decided to spend a small fortune and have it towed back to ct.  Oh well theres always next week
> 
> steveo



That sucks, sorry to hear that.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 2, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Hope some of you guys got the goods today!!!   Got off exit 6 stopped to take a leak, and when I started to leave my clutch/tranny?? was all FD up...could not get it in gear...anyways had a mechanic come up, and he said my clutch is shot.  Asked him if they could do it today, and he gave me a look like he just saw jesus christ..Called another place and got the same shit...After weighing my options...Decided to spend a small fortune and have it towed back to ct.  Oh well theres always next week
> 
> steveo



  Wow, talk about major suckage!!!!  So close!! :???:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 2, 2010)

Next time don't stop to take a leak until you get there.  At least you would have gotten some skiing in before needing the tow home.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 2, 2010)

I usually piss in my 48 oz empty dunkin donuts cup, and bomb some kids at their bus stop, but didnt have time to stop for coffee this morning

steveo


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Next time don't stop to take a leak until you get there.  At least you would have gotten some skiing in before needing the tow home.



Or just pee in an empty bottle and don't worry about stopping (but then remember what bottle you peed in!!  )

Sorry to hear about that clutch,  that's a cr@ppy thing to have happen any day, especially though on the way to the hill!


----------



## powbmps (Nov 2, 2010)

Love the tour of the new walkway.



Rambo said:


> for me it's a 5 or 5.5 hr. drive
> 
> from youtube, looks really good:


----------



## Beast_Ed (Nov 2, 2010)

The stairway home is pretty funny.  It's purposely 1/3 of the whole video and says a lot about the day, without saying anything at all.  Nice work.


----------



## neil (Nov 2, 2010)

That catwalk is going to be skiable?


----------



## VB (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks like they had a great opening day... Wish I was there to enjoy it!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 2, 2010)

neil said:


> That catwalk is going to be skiable?



not by me


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2010)

Bummer on the clutch steve-o!  :x


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 3, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Or just pee in an empty bottle and don't worry about stopping (but then remember what bottle you peed in!!  )



I use 2 Arizona 32 oz bottles as the "p" bottles.  They're a decent size and opaque brown so you can't tell what is in there.  Too bad the ladies can't use them but it helps a lot as Iceman seems to have the weakest bladder of the lot.  I also drink a lot of coffee on the long drives.


----------



## Sky (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow...really crappy about the clutch.  20/20 hindsight, I wonder what the guy would have charged you to drive you to K, wait (assume you buy his lunch)...then bring you back.

I mean....say it was a $500 tow job.  What's another 2 hunj?  In for a penny....in for a pound?   *is that how that saying goes?*  :>

Hopefully, from my meager experience with clutches going south in the middle of a road trip...it's just the throw-out bearing...or a dome detritus (ok...some big detritus) between the clutch and pressure plate.

AS FOR THE VIDEO.  Looks like fun.  And thanks for whoever made the comment about the walk at the end of the vid.  About two minutes into that segment, I was laughing....but still jealous.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 3, 2010)

No TR's yet?


----------



## Sky (Nov 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> No TR's yet?



Right...a tad disappointing!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> no tr's yet?





sky said:


> right...a tad disappointing!



fail


----------



## mondeo (Nov 3, 2010)

And now, into expansion mode. Looks like it'll at least be the Poma added for the weekend, with upper bunny and Mouse Run on tap. Guns on Downdraft headwall, forecast looks good enough that they might start on lower bunny for the weekend.


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 3, 2010)

Very nice work K!


----------



## Sky (Nov 3, 2010)

I've got Veteran's day off.  A may be saluting in ski-garb.


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 3, 2010)

Sky said:


> I've got Veteran's day off.  A may be saluting in ski-garb.



That makes two of us!


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 3, 2010)

nice trip report here:

http://vimeo.com/16454995


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> nice trip report here:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/16454995



Coverage doesn't look too bad up top. Overall, not too shabby for early Nov.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Hope some of you guys got the goods today!!!   Got off exit 6 stopped to take a leak, and when I started to leave my clutch/tranny?? was all FD up...could not get it in gear...anyways had a mechanic come up, and he said my clutch is shot.  Asked him if they could do it today, and he gave me a look like he just saw jesus christ..Called another place and got the same shit...After weighing my options...Decided to spend a small fortune and have it towed back to ct.  Oh well theres always next week
> 
> steveo



Bummer, Steve-O. I could hear the pain in your voice when you called...



powbmps said:


> Love the tour of the new walkway.



Agreed.



SkiDork said:


> nice trip report here:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/16454995



Now that's a great vid. Looks nice....about what I expected. Cool that they opened East Fall even with the few hazards. Looked like some interested skiing there at least. Gonna have to plan something soon...


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 3, 2010)

Here's  a link that has some pic's from today.  Looks like they are really trying hard to get upper snowdon open for the weekend.  

http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=30771


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 3, 2010)

After reading spinmaster K putting SR down for opening the other weekend, I was expecting nothing less than knee deep powder on the Beasts opening day.


----------

